# Tequila Foaled!!! :)



## Jim Guerin (Mar 29, 2004)

Tequila foaled about 1145 last evening!!! Itsagirl!! I passed out carrots




I couldn't wait till later in the am to send pics!! Here are a couple, hope they are better than I think I will get some more later today, when I can let them out in the sunshine!!

I think I am going to name her Sugar! Just the sweetest thang!!





Well it turned out to be only one pic. photobucket wont take the other pic.

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...28_Mar_04_3.jpg

Jim Guerin

Yelm, WA


----------



## SherryM (Mar 29, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS on your sweet little girl. Looks like she is a masked spotting factor with that white blaze. These little donkey babies are just the sweetest most trusting and loving little creatures.


----------



## minimule (Mar 29, 2004)

Too Cute



. Once Starwish sees this, she is going to be pushing Jenny to foal. Congratulations on the new long earred kid!


----------



## crponies (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats! She is adorable!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS on that little Sugar of yours!






What a cutie!









Corinne


----------



## bear (Mar 29, 2004)

Congratulations, Sugar sure looks like a little sweetie. Bear/Kay


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 29, 2004)

I love those long ears, sure glad they foal with them laid flat, can you imagine if

they got hung up on those things.


----------



## sharon (Mar 31, 2004)

What a cutie!! I love the curly hair!


----------



## Jim Guerin (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments on my new girl She is such a sweet girl.

One of those times I wish I had a digital cam today. Watching her run around, kicking up and bucking, then come to a screeching halt. Then lay her ears back - maybe she knew that she might catch some air and take off! - head down and take off again! So neat to watch



.

Jim Guerin

Yelm, WA


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 2, 2004)

ohhhhh soooo cute!!!! lucky you!!!


----------



## Mini Lover (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations

She is Gorgeous.

I want her. LOL


----------

